# Union Pacific 4141 Makes Last Stop At Bush Museum



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Union Pacific 4141 Makes Last Stop At Bush Museum


President George H.W. Bush's funeral train pulled into College Station Sunday.




today.tamu.edu


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, that's neat. That loco is certainly one-of-a-kind. Glad to see they are preserving it. Hope the museum puts it indoors!


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

Here is a March 23 update on the moving process:
President Bush 4141 Train Update

LeRoy


----------

